# Hello from central Florida



## barnhaunter mike (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Everybody!
My name is Mike and I am located in central Florida, just on the south side of Orlando.
After a few years of doing a haunt, I am glad to find this group and all the information it has already provided. I hope I can contribute to all of you as much as I am already getting.
I live in a very rural area and do not get any ToT's, so my haunt is part of my big annual Halloween party event. The party is in and around my old barn, which is extremely decorated. There is also an outdoor area with graveyard and fire pit.
The haunt is a walkthrough that takes about 8 minutes. I do not use any "live" actors, so the scares are either pneumatic or electric. The walk also has a large maze that is usually good at getting people confused and lost.
I look forward to the oppertunity to share some of the props I have come up with (sorry, nothing revolutionary).


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome florida Mike!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Looks like you have a great haunt. Love your crypt. Do you have another picture of it?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome-- pic looks cool sounds like a good time


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, barnhaunter!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome fellow Florida Haunter!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum BH Mike.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Mike


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi and look forward to some more pics of your projects!


----------

